# Cell phones



## Silver (Jan 4, 2008)

Me and my friend found some old cell phones. And there seems to be some gold plated parts in them. So is that gold? And what parts of the phone have the most gold in them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lmills148 (Jan 4, 2008)

silver

aflac posted a few links on cell phones a few months ago.


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1079&highlight=cell+phones

good luck


Lloyd


----------

